# Passionfruit cider



## James777 (25/5/14)

My Passionfruit vines at my place are dropping a lot of fruit. The wife had thoughts of passionfruit butter. 

But my plans are a thinking more brewing.

Has anyone played around with fresh passion fruit in cider brews? 

I was thinking 
10L of Aldi apple juice 
300g of lactose 
2L of water to desolve lactose and lower the ABV a touch
Probably some wyeast cider yeast

Ferment dry

Add the passionfruit pulp to the fermenter (too lazy to rack to anther fermenter) alow to fermet away until SG steady (or a month or 2 depending on when I get energetic enough to bottle)

Bottle with some dextrose to carb.

Yes? No? Tips?


----------



## mr_wibble (26/5/14)

No tips, but that sounds like a very nice drink.


----------



## AussieKingy (10/6/14)

James777, did you try this yet? How is it working out?


----------



## James777 (10/6/14)

Not yet. Been busy/away over the long weekend. 

I did however find a little time to do some experiments with Berri apple, raspberry and pomegranate juice. 

2X 1.25L mineral water bottle
Oztops high pressure caps
One straight juice
The other I added 20g of lactose I had mixed with about 200ml of hot water.
Yeast no. 1 from the oz tops kit.

I'll ferment dry and see how it all goes. (to replicate a batch in the fermenter, not cold crashing like the oztops recommend)

I enjoy these little experiments. Less trouble than a full batch. Less horrible drink to off load if it goes wrong. And in theory able to be replicated in a big batch later. 

I might scale down the passion fruit recipe and try this method before doing a full batch. 

Also keen to try some Aldi apple black currant with some lactose too.

Guess I better drink some more soft drink and get some more bottles.


----------

